# ikea opening???



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

just noticed the familiar blue and yellow colours of Ikea glaring out
as you drive along the ring road. Anyone got an opening date yet ?
I thought someone here might be working on site??
was planning to order from Dubai but wondering now should I wait..
Thanks


----------

